# Am I on emergency tax?



## masterboy123 (30 Jan 2014)

Hi,

I just started working in Ireland as a medical doctor. 
I received the first payment today for 2 weeks of work and it's only of 446 euros. My annual salary is supposed to be 38,839 euros.
How much is the fortnightly salary supposed to be after taxes in my case?
I am married but my wife doesn't work and we don't have children.

I have sent Form 12A to revenue 2.5 weeks ago but i didn't get any letter from them. 
Am I on emergency tax now? And when do they transfer back the emergency tax? 

Many thanks everyone


----------



## deadlyduck (30 Jan 2014)

Try entering your pay and tax status details through my spreadsheet downloadable from here: taxcalc.eu/monthlyss


----------



## vandriver (30 Jan 2014)

Or post the figures on the payslip here for someone to check.


----------



## masterboy123 (30 Jan 2014)

I did not know that I was supposed to pick my payslip from department's reception. I will pick it tomorrow and post the figures here.
Many thanks for help.


----------



## vandriver (30 Jan 2014)

Just a tip - register for Paye Anytime .This is the Revenue Commissioners online service.


----------



## masterboy123 (31 Jan 2014)

Gross pay 591.66

PAYE 47.86

PRSI 23.67

USC 41.41

Pension levy 0.37

pension 32.01

Net pay 446.34

These are the figures written on the payslip.

Is paying pension compulsory?


----------



## vandriver (31 Jan 2014)

On €38839 pa your gross for 2 weeks should be €1493.80 .Have you only been paid for 4 days?The payslip should say what period the wages cover.


----------



## masterboy123 (31 Jan 2014)

Yes it says for 31 hours. I called the account section they will correct it to 39 hours on my next pay. 

Does this 31 hours of pay equate to my salary? 
I called revenue office and they have sent my papers top my employer 2 days ago.


----------



## vandriver (31 Jan 2014)

Looks just about right for 31 hours.So next payday,you should be expecting 39 hrs x2 plus 8 making 86 hours in total.This should be around €1650.(gross)


----------



## masterboy123 (31 Jan 2014)

Many thanks vandriver. I appreciate your help and calculations.
Feeling a bit relieved now. 
Wish you a happy weekend.



vandriver said:


> Looks just about right for 31 hours.So next payday,you should be expecting 39 hrs x2 plus 8 making 86 hours in total.This should be around €1650.(gross)


----------



## masterboy123 (31 Jan 2014)

oh one more question, i don't want to pay for pension (32.01 euros on this payslip). is it allowed to get pension payment in my net pay? or when do we get it back? 
thanks again


----------



## Deas (31 Jan 2014)

I think your pension may be compulsory.  If you leave the employment before you complete two years' service you can claim back contributions made into it by yourself.  After two years it is held as a deferred pension until such time it becomes payable.


----------



## 44brendan (31 Jan 2014)

Read your employment contract in respect of pension contributions. You are likely to be on a permanent contract with mandatory pension contributions. However this should be clear from the contract you signed!


----------



## becky (31 Jan 2014)

Contributing to the pension scheme is mandatory for most workers in the pubic service regardless of whether you are permanent or temporary. 

If you do leave before 2 years and claim back your contributions but then work in another area of the public service a few later, you will have to repay the refund.


----------



## aamusername (31 Jan 2014)

I'm afraid that you will find paying the pension contributions is necessary.  There are a number of deductions related to the pension and I would expect that you will pay about 3,700 a year in pension contributions.  See the calculator below for more details (you need to choose Public A1 from the drop-down menu):
http://taxcalc.eu/


----------



## masterboy123 (1 Feb 2014)

thanks aamusername.

I don't know why is the webpage not loading, it says security settings have blocked it. But i have downloaded this app. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.phonetax

is it showing the same stuff?



aamusername said:


> I'm afraid that you will find paying the pension contributions is necessary.  There are a number of deductions related to the pension and I would expect that you will pay about 3,700 a year in pension contributions.  See the calculator below for more details (you need to choose Public A1 from the drop-down menu):
> http://taxcalc.eu/


----------



## aamusername (1 Feb 2014)

It is probably the same, but I couldn't open the spreadsheet mentioned above so I wasn't sure that included the "Public" option.  I can't seem to attach an image to this post, but it is almost certainly the same as the phone app.

Info at the taxcalc.eu link based on married person "Public A1" where spouse is not working is:
Gross pay: 38,839
Pension & Ded: 3,695
USC: 2,038
PRSI: 1,554
PAYE: 2,079
Net Pay:29,474


----------

